# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Beekeeping supplies

## voytech104

Hi,

anyone know where can I buy some supplies near Glasgow? Even 50mil radius  :Smile:  I dont fancy another ride to Newburgh...

I need few foundation for deep national, maybe few runners, some varroa mesh maybe.

Appreciate any help

----------


## Hoomin_erra

Thornes has a store in Fife.

----------


## voytech104

> Thornes has a store in Fife.


Yep, Newburgh is in Fife  :Wink: 

As I said - maybe anything closer to Glasgow?

----------


## gavin

There are several as close as your keyboard.  :Wink: 

John Taylor in Inver near Dunkeld isn't any closer to you.  Never heard of any in the Glasgow area I'm afraid. 

Thornes of Scotland (and Fife, and Newburgh) have a sale coming up in a fortnight.

http://www.thorne.co.uk/cgi-bin/cgiw...E2**&seldisp=2

----------


## Neils

shouldn't that be T**&^%%*&nes?  :Big Grin: 

I'll get my coat.

----------


## gavin

I know.  Isn't it awful that we just talk about and even link to commercial suppliers whenever we like on this forum?!  And even tolerate folk talking about other beekeeping fora?!  Some people will not know what we're on about, but hey, sometimes less is more.

----------


## Jimbo

If you can wait till Sept. You could kill two birds with one stone and go to the SBA conference in Perth where there are a few suppliers selling their wares

----------


## gavin

Excellent suggestion Jimbo.  10th September.  Only £25 (and you can double that to join and get a monthly magazine thrown in for free).  See the flyer linked to from this page for details:

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk...ml/events.html

PS And the journey is several miles short of Newburgh!

----------


## Jimbo

And don't forget you also get a free lunch for your £25!

----------


## Jon

Any chance of seeing fisticuffs between Gavin R and Eric McA
I'd pay £25 for a ringside seat.

----------


## gavin

You could throw more into the mix if you like.  Giles Budge is talking about their random apiary survey and maybe we could entice a certain human neurobiologist along?!

I have paid £25 to see that, well, the Giles Budge part of it at least.  And the other talks too.

Anyway, in the conflict you refer to I think the pen is mightier than the sword.  Or something. 

Click the link above for the full details but the talks are:

Giles Budge: Random Apiary Survey - What a Whopper!

Giles Budge: Recent Advances in the Understanding of Foul Brood

Terry Clare: Taking the Present into the Future (a talk on breeding)

Willies Robson: Reflections on Beekeeping with an Emphasis on Colony Survival.

£6.25 per talk ..... coffee, lunch, and tea amazingly all part of the deal.  Trade stands. 

Hurry hurry, tickets will not last now that they've been advertised on SBAi!

----------


## voytech104

Gavin: yes I know Power of The internet. Probably i could order frames and other bits and bobs there, but  :Wink: 
I spent tuesday night on buying another 2 nucs, then organising material for two new hives. As I am kind of skinned lately plus I want to do something on my own as thats good way of learning. (especially that every mm matters in terms of beespace. Yesterday I decided to use light weight gloves, not to use smoker and not to talk to bees when I wanted to rearrange those three new colonies. I was rewarded with several stings on my left hand and I cannot see single vain there anymore  :Wink: 
So i guess I'm not a virgin anymore. 
Thats why I was looking for something closer  :Wink: 
Anyhow - walls are made, top and bottom runners are routered - tomorrow I'll assemble hives.

----------


## Jimbo

Gavin,
You on commission for selling tickets? Ben B is organising my ticket I better tell him to hurray before it is a sell out

----------


## gavin

No commission, just a wee warm glow for being a good boy and flying the flag, not that the SBA has a flag that I know about.

We don't have Willies on offer, just one Willie (wee typo there).

Should be a good day though, and a great opportunity for folk to put names to faces with boyish good looks such as Jimbo!  5:57 on a Saturday?  Are you another one of those people who lie awake in the morning thinking of bees?!

----------


## Jimbo

I'm a morning person but had to get up extra early to get to Fort William for our day trip on the Jacobite Steam Train to Mallaig (Hogwarts Express ) Can recommend the fish and chips from Jaffy's in Mallaig. Did see some colonies of bees though from the train window at Corpach just outside Fort Bill

----------


## Trog

Amazing how we tend to notice them, isn't it?  I spotted some somewhere near Helensburgh from the Oban/Glasgow train ...

----------


## ebee

If you can wait Thornes of Wragby have a winter sale when you spend over £100 you get free delivery------- save you a trip to fife.

----------

